# MD5 qui foirent

## crevette

Salut.

je viens de vouloir emerger des updates sur mon serveurs et les md5 foirent.

quelqu'un a t il eu le meme probleme??

Comment etre sur que c'est pas mon disque qui est naze. (en fait je ne me rappellent plus de la commande pour checker un disk en ext3  :Smile:  ).

merci

----------

## arlequin

Pour les vérif de fs, t'as le choix:

- fsck

- fsck.cramfs

- fsck.ext2

- fsck.ext3

- fsck.minix

Y a un script qui vérifie tes partoches au démarrage... mais effectivement, un serveur ça se redémarre pas tous les jours   :Wink: 

----------

## crevette

En fait, le md5 foire seulement sur phpmyadmin maintenant mais bon....

je prefere faire quand meme un check.

par contre check me previent qu"un check sur un filesystem monté est dangereux. Dois je faire attention ou est ce que je ne risque rien?

----------

## DuF

As-tu démonté la partition avant de faire le check ?

Peut être le souci vient de là.

----------

## yuk159

dans mes souvenirs il fallait que le systeme de fichier soit demonte , ou en lecture seule (ce qui ce passe au demarrage avant que le systeme ne les remonte en read/write) mais je peut me tromper  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arlequin

En même temps tu peux forcer la vérification... parce que démonté une partoche root (/) ça le fait peut-être pas... ça m'est déjà arrivé de le lancer sur une partoche déjà monté, ça n'a rien fait de mal... mais bon.

----------

## crevette

Mais le fait de demonter / ca va pas faire foirer mon serveur.

----------

## DuF

euh y a des chances  :Smile: 

dans ce cas fais le check avec une disquette rescue quand tu boot, ou un liveCD, enfin bon c'est l'idée !

----------

## dioxmat

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> En même temps tu peux forcer la vérification... parce que démonté une partoche root (/) ça le fait peut-être pas... ça m'est déjà arrivé de le lancer sur une partoche déjà monté, ça n'a rien fait de mal... mais bon.

 

moue, moi g deja vu des partoches flinguees irremediablement apres ca...

----------

## yuk159

 *dioxmat wrote:*   

> moue, moi g deja vu des partoches flinguees irremediablement apres ca...

 

pour paraphraser : heu ya des chances  :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

alors tout dabord doit passer en init 1 (je ne peut pas t'aider a ce niveau la sur une gentoo car je n'ai pas encore eu besoin de faire ce genre de manip)

ensuite la commande  

# mount  -n  -o  remount ,ro  /dev/hdxx

# fsck  -a /dev/hdxx 

# mount -n -o  remount,rw /dev/hdxx

 :Wink: 

----------

## yuk159

bon alors pour init ca ce passe sur gentoo comme sur les autre distro (j'aurai pu m'en douter)  :Wink: 

mais j'ai un truc bizarre : impossible de passer en init 1 pourtant il y a bien un single mode

dans /etc/inittab alors que tous les autres modes decrient fonctionne    :Shocked: 

quelqu'un a une idee ?

question a crevette pourquoi tu ne redemarre pas en single mode puisque de toute facon sous ce mode rien ou presque ne fonctionne ?   :Razz: 

----------

## yuk159

bon alors mon copain init sur gentoo a trois runlevel dixit la doc sur gentoo.org  :Smile: 

je dit ca pour les newbies comme moi , alors si je me trompe rectifier moi.

ces runlevel sont boot , default , nonenetwork celui que je cherchais toute a l'heure

est le runlevel boot soit : init S

bon sinon crevette les developpeurs gentoo apparement preconisnte pour le genre de manip

que tu veut faire de booter sur disquette ou CDlive et moi C ce que je ferai je croi  :Smile: 

a plus

----------

## crevette

Ok merci.

en fait ca me faisait chier d'arreter mon serveur.

mais bon si C le mieux.

----------

## Qux

J'ai eu un problème avec phpmyadmin aussi. C'est pitêtre pas ton disque !

Mon tar.bz2 emergé avait l'air de sortir tout droit du CVS et n'avait pas l'en-tête adéquat (quant au MD5, on en parle pas).

Solution : Chopper l'archive depuis un autre mirroir ou mieux, la chopper soit même depuis sourceforge :

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=23067&release_id=158540

Prends bien la bonne version (php-2.4.0) et copie le fichier dans /usr/portage/distfiles ce qui doit écraser l'ancien

un p'tit coup d'emerge et hop !!!

Tu redeviendras peut-être copain avec ton disque dur!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arlequin

 *Qux wrote:*   

> Solution : Chopper l'archive depuis un autre mirroir ou mieux, la chopper soit même depuis sourceforge :
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=23067&release_id=158540

 

Merci pour le lien, j'avais la fleme de le chercher...

C'est marrant parce que phpMyAdmin merde aussi chez moi (le MD5 est naze). Mouarf... moi je dirai qu'il y a plutôt (sûrement) un problème avec les mirroirs...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## crevette

 *Qux wrote:*   

> J'ai eu un problème avec phpmyadmin aussi. C'est pitêtre pas ton disque !
> 
> Mon tar.bz2 emergé avait l'air de sortir tout droit du CVS et n'avait pas l'en-tête adéquat (quant au MD5, on en parle pas).
> 
> Solution : Chopper l'archive depuis un autre mirroir ou mieux, la chopper soit même depuis sourceforge :
> ...

 

c'est ce que je suis dis, car j'avais pas d'autre erreur.

donc ca marche

----------

